# is it safe to plug in my old jmp?



## tedyjoe

1


----------



## crossroadsnyc

2


----------



## vintagevoltage351

_freddy's coming for you!_


----------



## crossroadsnyc

3


----------



## vintagevoltage351

_4, better lock your door..._


----------



## crossroadsnyc

5


----------



## GIBSON67

6 Pick up Styx


----------



## crossroadsnyc

GIBSON67 said:


> 6 Pick up Styx



Nope! Try again! 


*hint* ... it's from an 80's movie


----------



## DirtySteve

6. grab your Crucifix


----------



## GIBSON67

Yeah, I remeber those movies...but not that well!


----------



## GIBSON67

Damn, DSteve...nice Avatar!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

7


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm confused what's the point of this? 

Yours ain't bad either Gib!


----------



## GIBSON67

Shit, I'm just trying to keep up with you!


----------



## GIBSON67

All I really remember was..."how sweet, fresh meat!"


----------



## DirtySteve

8. Better stay up late

The next one will be my new amp! I'm leaving her up 'til then.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

9


----------



## LuredMaul

10 "Never Sleep Again"


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWOvbDS5lv4]1, 2, Freddys Coming for You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I'll never get that out of my head now.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I love this thread.


----------



## DirtySteve

It could be epic, what's next?


----------



## blues_n_cues

tedyjoe said:


> 1



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTO4hvLEH4Q]One Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SidxJz94Svs]Phil Collins - Two Hearts (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

_Menage a trois?_


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4nCy5CITc8]The Four Horsemen - Metallica - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faJE92phKzI]Dave Brubeck - Take Five - 1966 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Greyly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGrR-7_OBpA"]Johnny Cash - "One" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Greyly said:


> Johnny Cash - "One" - YouTube



That's not the game


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxKjcmk-tZw]All that remains - Six - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Greyly

crossroadsnyc said:


> That's not the game




Good, I like breaking rules.


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEOmJ_OeVhU]Iron Maiden - Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs5qsk0pc6Y]Eight Days A Week - The Beatles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_u964a0f38s]Tony Rice All Star Jam plays "Nine Pound Hammer" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9bP-LbR8u8]Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone (Highest Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Micky

These go to 11...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbVKWCpNFhY]Spinal Tap - 11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SInH7BLVGRk]Styx - Prelude 12/Suite Madame Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAbHfeEjKpo]Danzig - Thirteen - Dead Man (1995) Johnny Depp - YouTube[/ame]


(I love this thread! )


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiBjCKKEe_E]Guns N' Roses-14 Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVlXyZuYS58]Fifteen Pounds - Sv[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWbAMY-l-RM]Jack White - Sixteen Saltines (Jools Holland) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## vintagevoltage351

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kLbsRHcTKw"]Radiators - 17 Live At C91.3FM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME27Mntt3Ro]Alice Cooper - I'm 18 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL1FLa6fUsw]THE ROLLING STONES - LIVE 1966 - "19th Nervous Breakdown" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58V52ePkD-Q]Sesame Street: The Number 20 Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqNB_Cta5bw]50 cent- 21 questions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YskU3Dvgoo]Learning English-Lesson Twenty Two (The way you feel) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Micky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY9c4Zw6pik]23 minutes in Hell - Bill Wiese / Sid Roth (Hell Visit True Story) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYHHDRaW3ew]Mudhoney- Twenty four - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwxyP06ZPu4]25 or 6 to 4 Live - Chicago & Earth, Wind & Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ToneZone100

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrTEP-kqcXk]Apartment 26 - Backwards - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp4b5P1ni58[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsHfV-Ns8Dg]26 Minutes of Fail/Win/Funny/Weird: Creative Commons Selection - YouTube[/ame]


edit: Damn, beat me to it! ...well I'm leaving it, it's 26 1/2 anyway...and it's funny!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO3aHk6xzus]27 - Fall Out Boy lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB5bNf0W4Ws]Windowpane "Number 28" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Smk999A1aw]Robert Plant - 29 Palms Live on Top of The Pops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

30 Seconds Each

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJSyNOHpCPM]14 Metal Amp shootout - Rhythm - Mesa Boogie, Marshall, Engl, Peavey, Diezel, Fortin, Framus etc. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WnqCiGhKBM&list=PL59D100F839711713]31 Horror Movies in 31 Days: GHOULIES (1985) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Greyly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdAm_0Rpe7o"]AC/DC - Breaking The Rules - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

You're such a Rebel! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXXkUUx_pYY[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYSbztCCTlA]The Smashing Pumpkins - Thirty-Three - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Micky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIDrDrgip2k]Dave Matthews Band - #34 w/ Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Rainy Day Women No. 12 & 35 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI-H_27NptM]Dylan & The Dead[/ame]


----------



## Greyly

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I"]Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmmFIgk3By8]High Heel Hotties Part Thirty-Five - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK7pJYV4KKI]36 24 36 - THE SHADOWS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vz6b3b6zak]thirtyseven - Everyday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJtf7R_oVaw]38 Special - Hold On Loosely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX-k86KESRU]Jerry Lee Lewis - Thirty Nine and Holding - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lucifuge

Ok...


























But.. Is it safe to plug it in?


----------



## Micky




----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmYkt2RkhsI]The 40 year Old Virgin - Jay and Kevin Hart (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Whew! ...looks like we ran off the rails for a second there. Nice save FR!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNiDA7cO-g0[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sFTH4pzcwA]Coldplay - 42 (Live Jools Holland 2008) (High Quality video)(HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr9qpeOjmuQ]The Spirit of '43 starring Donald Duck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Far Rider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0lvp7a7pmk]Dirty Harry - Magnum .44 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ijustdontgiveaf

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oST77VRHXt0"]The Gaslight Anthem - "45" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A]Forty Six & 2 - Tool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

New cassette tape could hold 47 million songs - CNN.com


----------

